# Gruber Beverages



## RelicRaker (Nov 13, 2017)

Found this at an excavation site. It's in bad shape, but what paint remains legible says Gruber Beverages. Refreshing. One Pint. Philadelphia, PA. I don't remember Gruber from my childhood so am guessing 40s or 50s. Any info welcome.


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 18, 2017)

Neat bottle another not seen.

oj/bc


----------

